# Windows Deployment Services - Help Required



## bedz (May 27, 2009)

Hi

I have been using WDS to push out Vista\XP images for some time now with no issues. Usually we push out a blank OS image using WDS with unattend files. We then automatically install the applications through Group Policy (MSI's) and VB Scripts.

This week we are rebuilding all of our Citrix app servers. I have been looking into Building the server from scratch, installing all the required apps, Sysprep'ing the install and then using WDS in Capture mode to take an image. This all works great.

When trying to push that image out to other machines I am struggling. I have uploaded the image to the WDS deployment share, imported it as a new Install Image and also created a new task sequence to choose when booting to WDS to reapply the image. The image seems to get sent to the client but on reboot i get the "BOOTMGR is Missing" message.

The hardware is exactly the same as these are identical Blade Servers with no difference in any way.

Any ideas?


----------

